

The GNU/Hurd architecture, nifty features, and latest news [pdf] - tailbalance
https://archive.fosdem.org/2013/schedule/event/hurd_microkernel/attachments/slides/163/export/events/attachments/hurd_microkernel/slides/163/2013_02_02_fosdem.pdf

======
rbanffy
It's really nice to see an operating system that's based on some new ideas. I
always say it's an embarrassment that the two most popular OSs today are a
clone of Unix and the bastard child of VMS.

~~~
abraham_s
I wonder what percentage of people will get the VMS reference.

~~~
smcnally
"Bastard child" as IBM is the father to the unwed MSFT?

~~~
rbanffy
That would be MVS.

~~~
abraham_s
The project leader of VMS, Dave Cutler went to MicroSoft and led the
development of Windows NT. That is what I think the VMS reference is.

------
smcnally
Is it ironic that this GNU/Hurd newsletter is published as PDF? Or is that
format now considered sufficiently free?

~~~
tailbalance
It is looks like a newsletter? It's FOSDEM presentation slides

